# Landscape ideas for this little but very visible island



## Dave81NJ (Jun 7, 2018)

Hi,

We have this triangle of a space near a driveway and since it is a corner lot, it is very visible. Right now we have a crape myrtle tree there with some 3 weird looking bushes.

I'd love to hear your ideas on what to plant there. We are in zone 6 (Northern NJ)

thank you.


----------



## Ecks from Tex (Apr 26, 2018)

I am a big believer in planting annual flowers mixed with perannual color and evergreen in beds that are positioned next to the driveway like that.

It's also not the best idea to have tall shrubs right there. Just not a recommended landscaping design practice. The tree is fine, but it is going to make landscaping underneath more difficult


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Is the tree alive? Do you think you have to have something there instead of just grass?


----------



## 440mag (Jan 29, 2018)

First, your home and lawn are gorgeous (im really digging that "bump-out" over the garage doors, now, that's a neat feature on a rainy drizzly day!)

I'm with ecks and g - I'd not want anything that'd ever grow taller than say, 2-feet tall at the end of a driveway (where 360^ of visibility ("function") takes precedence over any "form."

Moreover, the latent "detective" in me has my eye drawn to the obvious difference in the concrete of the sidewalk immediately adjacent to the area in question ... almost as if utility-repair or related excavation possibly occurred there (a very likely junction spot for a utility cable or pipe or even a meter which runs to the house) and the shrubs were planted then ... (?). Can't help but wonder, "WHY was that portion of the concrete replaced more recently than the pre-existing walkway (and street curb)?" and, "WHAT is under those shrubs?" (Answer: http://www.nj1-call.org )

I think the "win/win" would be to: 
a) move the crape myrtle to an area of full sun before it gets any bigger (the approaching Fall will be THE optimum time to do that! Prune it back to shoulder height right after it's in its new home and mulch it well ahead of its first winter there); and,
b) maintain a mix of low growing evergreens (junipers, etc.) combined with something for color - either annuals or (if you're like me and go for the "once and done") low growing colorful hardy specimen grasses lime Pink Muhly grass (https://www.gardeningknowhow.com/ornamental/foliage/muhly-grass/growing-muhly-grass.htm) it's the ultimate in "plant it, forget it and Enjoy It!" AND there are retail available varieties that only grow 1-2' and / or 2-3' tall versus the normal 3-4' heights

Some good looking mulch in a contrasting (Dark) color and maybe even a large specimen stone depending upon how much room you really have there and, fuggitaboutit! 

Edit: OR, as g- mentions, just revert back to running / extending / returning(?) your already eye-appealing turf all the way across that triangle and to your driveway and the sidewalk?

Now, back to why that section of sidewalk concrete was re-poured ...


----------



## Rackhouse Mayor (Sep 4, 2017)

I have no advice except to sweet talk @PNW_George's wife in to giving you pointers.


----------

